# Martial Points (iPhone app for pressure points)?



## MK_Martial (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey, I saw this on another forum. There is an iPhone app for pressure points (tailored for martial arts use). Looks interesting. Has anyone seen or used this yet? Any thoughts? Here's the page where I read the detail info from: http://www.9thdan.com/site/Apps.html

Looks like there is a Korean and Chinese version now. Japanese coming soon? 

I've seen other pressure points app for acupuncture use. Some really detailed and some just plain disappointing. Any though about such info on an app???


----------

